# ماجستير في مجال الصحة والسلامة



## Bakri Handasa (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الأساتذة الأجلاء أود الإستفسار هل يوجد برنامج للماجستير في مجال الصحة والسلامة في الجامعات العربية أو الأجنبية فى الوطن العربي؟ وهل توجد جامعات عالمية تقدم هذا البرنامج بنظام الدراسة عن بعد؟ أن وجدت أرجو الإفادة عنها وعن الشروط المطلوبة للتقديم وأى تفاصيل مفيدة..

مع خالص شكري وتقديري..​


----------



## يا الغالي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه قائمة من الجامعات الامريكية التي تقدم درجة الماستر في السلامة والصحة، ولكن لا عليك انظر الى مواقع لكي تتاكد هل انها تقدم التعليم عن بعد:




*Keene State College*– Keene, NH 
 Safety & Occupational Health Applied Sciences
*Northern Illinois University* – DeKalb, IL 
 Industrial Management/Environmental Health & Safety
*Rochester Institute of Technology*– Rochester, NY 
 Environmental Healthy & Safety
*University of Cincinnati* – Cincinnati, OH 
 Occupational Safety & Health Engineering
*University of Medicine & Dentistry of New Jersey* – New Brunswick, NJ 
 Environmental & Occupational Health
*University of South Florida*– Tampa, FL 
 Industrial Hygiene
 Occupational Health Nursing
 Occupational Medicine & Safety Management
*University of Utah* – Salt Lake City, UT 
 Ergonomics & Safety


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## Bakri Handasa (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف شكر علي هذه الإفادة..لكن مع بحثي المستمر عن هذا البرنامج إكتشفت أن الجامعات المختلفة بالوطن العربي غير مهتمة بهذا المجال من الدراسة مما أدي الي إفتقارنا كشعوب عربية ومؤسسات لثقافة السلامة والصحة المهنية ولذلك أعتقد أن هنالك مسؤليات جسام علي عاتق المهتمين بهذا المجال لنشر وتفعيل الأهتمام بالسلامة والصحة المهنية إبتداءا من التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي مع تقديري الكبير لما يقدمه منتدانا العامر بالأساتذه الأجلاء من معلومات وبحوث وإستشارات..

**مع خالص تحياتي.. *​


----------



## krazios (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم سؤالك يدل عن اهتمامك البالغ بهذا المجال .نحن في الجزائر وبالضبط بجامعة باتنة يوجد قسم الوقاية والامن الصناعي وانا تخرجت من هذا القسم الرائع وهناك تكوين في المجستر بنضام عام بعام اي سنة تفتح التسجيلات وعام لا .هذه السنة هناك امتحان مجستار وقاية وامن صناعي يوم 26/10/2011 لكل مهندس امن صناعي..


----------



## Bakri Handasa (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا الأخ كرازيوس.. الا تتفقوا معي أننا في حوجة لثورة في هذا المجال في الوطن العربي بحيث تصبح هنالك كليات متخصصة في مجال الصحة والسلامة والمهنية..


----------

